# Opinions on Dohnanyi, Blomstedt, Wand



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm now a year into serious classical listening and collecting, and these three fine conductors seem to be cropping up most on my shelves - largely, but maybe not only, because I'm basically into the period from Beethoven to Sibelius, which they span. 
Dohnanyi's Dvorak and Brahms, Blomstedt's Nielsen and Sibelius, Wand's Brahms, Bruckner and Schubert... these to me are things of great beauty.
So, tell me... where do these three conductors sit in a) the general scheme of things, b) your own estimation?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

- I am quite aware of Wand and the high esteem in which he is held for 19th century works but I haven't heard enough to have an opinion.
- I have seen Dohnanyi at the ROH (Salome) but, other than that, he isn't someone who seems to me to have much different to say than many others.
- Blomstedt is someone who I have a very high regard for and I have seen him 'live' on a number of Berlin Phil/DCH concerts. His Nielsen and Hindemith is excellent, as is his forays into Bruckner and other Austro-German repertoire.


----------

